# Suggest an airconditioner



## abhijit_reddevil (May 2, 2008)

Hi,

I am not sure if this is the correct section for asking.

I am entirely new at this thing. But as the thread title suggests, I need an air-conditioner, split or window. My bedroom is around 15' x 15'. I do not know what is the difference between split and window. Which one to take and what capacity? I think 1.5TR will suffice but I am not sure. My main concern is power consumption (not insanely high electricity bills) and sufficiently cool air. Budget is around 15-20k.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 2, 2008)

Well, A window AC is fitted on, oh well, a window. All of its machinery is in one large box, front of which is into your room and throws cool air in and sucks warm air out, while the rear is usually placed in such a way that its out of the house, like a wall in the room whose other side is outside. The reason for this is that window acs throw hot (read very hot) air from their back. 

A Split AC is, well, splitted into two parts, the first part is fitted in your room at some height mostly, coz they throw cool breeze from their underside. The other part which throws warm air out is fitted somewhere else, and both of these parts are connected by some equipments (i donno exactly what, i have window AC only). So these ACs are mostly used in situations like where there is no suitable wall in the room for window AC, coz if you put that with its backside in your home, your room will become cool and rest of your house will be like hell.

Split ACs are more expensive than window AC, the differce can be 4-8 thousands depending on brand, model and compressor size etc.

I think for your room a 1.5tonn ac will suffice, window or split, that you decide based on your room's structure.

I would recommend Hitachi ACs anyday, they are a little expensive in beginning but others prove much more costlier in the long run. Hitachi ACs use japanese made components, while the others, mostly if not all, use China made compressors and other components, which have a short life span. They tend to give problems and/or less cooling after 1.5 to 2 years. I have two Hitachi's and they are working excellent for 3 years. So its the sitution like Pay Me Now or Pay Me Later. 

LG, Samsung etc are available in 1.5 Tons window variants for about 16-18K and HItachi's Mid Range model is for 24K. I dont have much idea about split ones, may be they are available for a price difference of 4-5K. 

Hitachi ACs also consume significantly less power, they have 5 working power levels, the least one being about 550 watts and the highest one being 1600 Watt. They step through these levels depending upong the level of cooling you do.

Also do keep in mind that there are other costs also, First you'll need a separate line of about 100mm wire from your electricity meter to your place of fitting the ac. Plus some wood and iron work, if its not already done. Also, AC needs a separate voltage stabilizer which would cost you about Rs 4k.

I hope this information proves useful for you.

Good Luck!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 2, 2008)

^^^Thanks for the comprehensive explanation. So besides Hitachi, what are my options? How's LG, Samsung, Blue Star, in terms of power consumption and cooling?


----------



## solomon_paulraj (May 2, 2008)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> Well, A window AC is fitted on, oh well, a window. All of its machinery is in one large box,...



*man, thats awful explanation.. excellent..*

keep up the good work.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 2, 2008)

^He asked for the difference between window and split ac, what else should i had written?

^^ As a rule of thumb ask about the manufacturing place of compressor and other components, if they are from japan or korea, go for it, if from china, u know what. Thats my openion. Bluestar and voltas i think have good repo, though i am not sure


----------



## mayanksharma (May 3, 2008)

Hitachi QuadriCool, this should be an excellent choice. However, the price is high as usual. Vertis from Voltas is just ok. See, imo just choose between Co-General, Hitachi or Carrier. Any typical model from these groups should suffice long. And seriously, stay away from LG,Onida, Samsung! Btw, a 1 Ton model should be sufficient considering ur room size!


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 4, 2008)

^Yup! Quadricool is what i have in my home.  Its cooling is excellent. Are you sure about the 1 tonn size?


----------



## manishjha18 (May 4, 2008)

i think diakin and voltas are best.
voltas are of tatas and they are vfm-but quality wise diakin


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 4, 2008)

^^ +1 to Krazy_About_Technology for the excellent explanation. I've been looking to buy an AC myself, and I found that explanation very useful.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 4, 2008)

From all the posts above, I think I will have to make a choice between Voltas, Hitachi and Diakin. I think they will be safe bets.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (May 4, 2008)

I have been using Onida SM12SLM series and i guess i am satisfied with the performance. I had planned to invest on carrier/o'general but had to switch plans considering i had to order 4 units. It has a EER rating of 10.64, good price and a attractive exterior.


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (May 4, 2008)

Do consider Carrier ACs and well.. and yes a *1 TON AC will suffice* (according to ur room size) and would be low on power consumption as well..These days new standards have also been introduced like the power rating (must hav noticed those stars on Samsung refrigerators ) and dont go for Samsung or LG !

@*krazy_about_technology*

That was very nicely defined. Gud !


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 4, 2008)

What are the prices of the corresponding 1 ton AC's (both window and split) from Voltas/Hitachi/Carrier?


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (May 4, 2008)

^^ Checkout *www.compareindia.com/ for the approximate price and the features .


----------



## roxysmile (May 4, 2008)

@*krazy_about_technology

i think u forgot a main difference

*there is a considerable difference in the sound levels (dBs)
window type AC will give out as the compressor is near to u but split type only gives the sound of a rotary fan in side splits inside unit . 
the outdoor unit and indoor unit are connected by a copper pipe and a very thick power cord which powers the outdoor unit

well if u want peace of mind and wanna have dreams without disturbances in ur bedroom consider split (advice from the personal experience)

i have a carrier window type 1.5ton and hitachi v series 1 ton and am satisfied with both carrier(6 year old and stiil working as it was new)
and hitachi(new , low power consuption and really silent{38-42 dB})


----------

